# Police Officer Alain Schaberger



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Alain Schaberger

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*New York City Police Department
New York*
End of Watch: Sunday, March 13, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 42
*Tour of Duty:* 10 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Assault
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, March 13, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Person
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Police Officer Alain Schaberger was killed when he was 
pushed off a stoop by a suspect he was attempting to arrest.

Officer Schaberger and other officers responded to a call of a 
domestic dispute in the Boerum Hill section of Brooklyn. When 
they arrived, they were met by a female victim who told them 
the suspect had threatened to kill her and that she had an 
order of protection again the suspect. Additionally, she told 
them that the suspect had run into his home.

Three officers, including Officer Schaberger , responded to the 
suspect's home. The father of the suspect initially told officers 
that his son was not home, but after additional questioning 
admitted that his son was inside the house. The officers 
entered the house and located the suspect. They removed 
him from the house onto a stoop in front, where the victim 
identified him.

The officers began to place the suspect under arrest and had a 
handcuff on one wrist when a violent struggle ensued. The 
suspect pushed Officer Schaberger backwards with both 
hands over a 21-inch railing, causing him to fall nine feet to 
the sidewalk below. Officer Schaberger struck his head and 
fractured his neck.

Officer Schaberger was taken to Lutheran Medical Center 
where he died from his injuries.

The suspect was arrested at the scene after being tasered by 
other officers.

Officer Schaberger had served with the New York City Police 
Department for 10 years and had previously served with the 
United States Navy. He was assigned to the 84th Precinct.

Agency Contact Information
New York City Police Department
1 Police Plaza
Room 1320
New York, NY 10038

Phone: (646) 610-6700

_*Please contact the New York City Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Schaberger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Sir


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Officer Schaberger


----------

